# Thiago Alves request



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

The Request:

I want a sick Thiago "Pitbull" Alves banner please!


Pics:

Open to anything that looks cool 


would like it to say my username somewhere Jasonc84, and Thiago "Pitbull" Alves 

Size: 400 x 200


Avatar?: NO


All attempts will be repped.

Thanks in advance.
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Only paid member can use and request sigs which is a shame Im actually working on a Thiago Alves sig right now just for kicks.


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

didn't read that whoops i'll become a member i've been meaning to do that anyways.


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

There we go lifetime member yay!!!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Welcome to the paid side Jason...I'll be making a sig soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Welcome to the paid side Jason...I'll be making a sig soon. :thumbsup:


Thanks i've been meaning to do that for SO long and just always forget, this was a good reminder!!

EDIT-Hey just noticed your from Jersey City, i'm not too far away i'm in North Bergen, NJ


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Yea I know, North Bergen is literally right there. I actually passed by today on my way to school. But I'm at Montclair right now for college.


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Yea I know, North Bergen is literally right there. I actually passed by today on my way to school. But I'm at Montclair right now for college.


Very nice. I was going to John Jay in NYC but had to drop out for financial reasons. Just moved to Jersey in June its been pretty fun so far!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

jasonc84 said:


> Very nice. I was going to John Jay in NYC but had to drop out for financial reasons. Just moved to Jersey in June its been pretty fun so far!


Oh man. School is too expensive. Let's just say that I'm going to be paying back A LOT of student loans in the future. Hopefully you can get back in there man. 

And yea, Jersey can have it's ups and downs, but it's a pretty fun place to live. Especially if you meet the right people.


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Oh man. School is too expensive. Let's just say that I'm going to be paying back A LOT of student loans in the future. Hopefully you can get back in there man.
> 
> And yea, Jersey can have it's ups and downs, but it's a pretty fun place to live. Especially if you meet the right people.


Its gonna be a bit before i can get back to school but i'll do it someday. For now i'm seeking full time work as a Police Officer down south. Baby on the way so school is not the priority anymore money is of course lol

I've had fun here I spent a lot of time in NYC, i'm from a really small town in MA so its nice to have so much going on around me. I live right on Berginline so its always busy around me.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

jasonc84 said:


> Its gonna be a bit before i can get back to school but i'll do it someday. For now i'm seeking full time work as a Police Officer down south. Baby on the way so school is not the priority anymore money is of course lol
> 
> I've had fun here I spent a lot of time in NYC, i'm from a really small town in MA so its nice to have so much going on around me. I live right on Berginline so its always busy around me.


Oo ofcourse, that's definitely more important. Gotta make that dough. 

Damn, Bergenline is like always busy, a lot of people too lol.


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

D.P. said:


> Oo ofcourse, that's definitely more important. Gotta make that dough.
> 
> Damn, Bergenline is like always busy, a lot of people too lol.


Yup i'm uptown so its not crazy busy but always busy enough which i like. I am like the only white person around here which is always entertaining, gotta work on my spanish now!!! lol


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

I tried


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

jasonc84 said:


> Yup i'm uptown so its not crazy busy but always busy enough which i like. I am like the only white person around here which is always entertaining, gotta work on my spanish now!!! lol


Oh man, definitely. They're all South American down there lol.

Anyway, here's what I got:










Or..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

lol, jersey.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I had this one in my Portfolio if you want to use you can..


I like yours Toxic as usual..


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

MLS said:


> lol, jersey.


Wudda bout it?


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

Wow they all look great thanks guys!!! Now i have to pick one to use. I need to start practicing making these, although i should proly upgrade from Gimp to photoshop.


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

I couldn't decide so i made my fiance pick she picked the one Toxic made cause it showed it him kicking butt.


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

Ok how can i resize these to use them as my Sig and not ruin the quality??? I'm a noob with photos


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Hey bud stop posting double and triple posting.. They frown on that here..


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> Hey bud stop posting double and triple posting.. They frown on that here..


Sorry i'll start just editing my posts, anyways i figured out how to get the sig to work thanks for all the sigs, you guys are great at this!!!


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

jasonc84 said:


> Sorry i'll start just editing my posts, anyways i figured out how to get the sig to work thanks for all the sigs, you guys are great at this!!!


Yeah just edit your post thats good and enjoy your new sig bud..
Toxic is a monster at it he is one of the best..


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> Yeah just edit your post thats good and enjoy your new sig bud..
> Toxic is a monster at it he is one of the best..


I need to get photoshop i've always wanted to be able to make pictures like this. I have Gimp but i think i'd be better off with photoshop. Did you guys mostly just read tutorials and practice to get this good?


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

jasonc84 said:


> I need to get photoshop i've always wanted to be able to make pictures like this. I have Gimp but i think i'd be better off with photoshop. Did you guys mostly just read tutorials and practice to get this good?


Yeah we have some tutorials that other artist posted in the Portfolios section.. and just learn by doing man..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for the praise Nikos, 

My advice Jason is simple practice post your work and when guys like Nikos, Plazz and MJB give you some advice listen, thats how I started,


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

Any suggestions for tutorials for making the background of an image black and white but leaving a fighter in color??


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

jasonc84 said:


> Any suggestions for tutorials for making the background of an image black and white but leaving a fighter in color??


Isolate the fighter in a separate layer. Then highlight the background layer and press CTRL-Shift-U


----------

